# Need LARGE humidor! Please recommend!



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi Puffers!
So it's getting to a point where I need a large furniture style humidor. Those desk tops are no longer cutting it... I've filled up 2 of them and I'm running out of room.

What I'm looking for is something with, starting from the top:

1) Glass dome or just a large storage on top, preferably see through, that opens up from the top.
2) Drawers to age cigars underneath. With room for 100-150 sticks, so say 4-6 drawers.
3) Larger storage on the bottom to stick few more boxes.

If you have something like this or know where I can purchase please let me know. Pics would be great too!

BUT, please keep this in mind... my favorite furniture is from Crate & Barrel. More of a modern look, with darker wood, almost black or very dark brown. So I would like a humi in that style. I HATE THE LUI THE 16th, 18th century France kinna crap design. I'm looking for simple design. Non of that Renaissance style crap you see in snobby Boca Raton furniture stores.

HELP!


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Ed at WaxingMoonWood. He'll git-r-done. Sounds like your lookin for a humi about like the one I got from him, only bigger and with legs. American made, beautiful, and the best seal in the bidness. Plus they're custom!


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

What Landis said plus, Ed will work with you to make it exactly what you want. He is great to work with.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Ed.


----------



## Garys4598 (Jan 16, 2010)

Ed is the guy, all the way.

:rockon:


----------



## CajunMaduro (Dec 2, 2009)

hahahaha,,, Guess what I am going to say. See ED


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

My vote would go to getting yourself a wine cooler and converting it over to a humidor. The best place to find a wine cooler at a decent price would be to check your local Craigslist. Then talk to Ed about making you custom trays to fit in it. That way you can outfit it as you see fit.


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

Haven't bought one yet from Ed but that's my source for the next humi.


----------



## Omahaboy (Apr 20, 2010)

I havent bought one yet but ive seen a couple of his peices. Really good stuff.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm a tad bit confused on what you are looking for, but Ed is the man to see.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

First: Never listen to Landis. He's an idiot.

Second: Two words you need to know. Ed. Salee.

Nuff said.


----------



## bloominonion (Apr 6, 2010)

I wish I could afford Ed's work. Maybe one day I'll get a nice one like what Coop posted up.


I would have to agree. Ed would be the way to go and you can get exactly what you want!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

what they said...


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Just read your specs again. Is this close?










That's an Adorini Aficionado Cabinet. Holds 400 _real _cigars, but doesn't have all the drawers you asked for.










Here's an Aristocrat from Bob Staebell (also a member here). He will outfit it any way you want; drawers, whatever.


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

Bob (if cost is not an issue)

Ed (for everything else)

I've never ordered from either, but have read so many positive reviews about both... always highly recommended.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

I agree with most voting for Ed, but something custom to store 150+ loose cigars and boxes is going to be very costly. A vinotemp is much more cost effective. I say look into vinotemps and talk to Ed and see what he can do, keep your options open.


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

If you go with wood go with Ed Sallee at Waxing Moon. Super boxes and I'm working with him now for a glass top. His site has a cost estimater feature also.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> First: Never listen to Landis. He's an idiot.
> 
> Second: Two words you need to know. Ed. Salee.
> 
> Nuff said.


This is true. Unfortunately, most of what I've gleaned from this foum has come from other "idiots of the leaf" like this bozo :rofl:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

FiveStar said:


> This is true. Unfortunately, most of what I've gleaned from this foum has come from other "idiots of the leaf" like this bozo :rofl:


Stop trying to defend yourself.

(Where's the smiley with the tongue sticking out?)


----------

